
NVIDIA Jetson Nano wins the edge device comparison - minmi
https://tryolabs.com/blog/machine-learning-on-edge-devices-benchmark-report/
======
bsg75
Is there a summary available for what these inexpensive devices can and cannot
do in comparison to a far more expensive GPU card? The context would be in
ML/DL capabilities, not rendering graphics.

